# 50th anniversary steel Amphibia?



## thewatchadude

I thought these were supposed to be announced by mid-May--does anybody have any news on this?

(there are a few threads I should have continued with this question, but for some reason I can only access to the last 4 pages of past threads)


----------



## Aeterno

Dmitry said not long ago "end of May" this meant end of May 2018. In other words, soon™

Stainless steel 50th available with either blue or a green dial no other colours.


----------



## Ketchup time

Will it be the same design as the bronze Amphibia 1967? Or different case, dial, etc?


----------



## Kye752

looks like this according to one of the facebook posts he put up about it
















would love to see what the blue dial looks like too


----------



## mariomart

Off Meranom VK account


----------



## mroatman

Mid May.

Wait, no, end of May.

Wait, no, beginning of June.

Wait, no....


----------



## thewatchadude

The cool side of this thing is, I can continue buying other stuff for the rest of May


----------



## pechamuha

Any idea on price? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

USD1,500+ on ebay...


----------



## MEzz

I wish they kept the domed crystal ( I know I know, breaks easy, hard to replace, etc..)


----------



## joecool

MEzz said:


> I wish they kept the domed crystal ( I know I know, breaks easy, hard to replace, etc..)


Apparently,the new steel version has a domed crystal


----------



## Aeterno

Within a few days now? 24-25 June 2018.

Blue or green? Both? Hmm.


----------



## OrangeOrange

mariomart said:


> Off Meranom VK account
> 
> View attachment 13142903


Are we just going to ignore that there are 3 Dmitri's on the same thread? Also is the crystal going to be the acrylic crystal?


----------



## Aeterno

OrangeOrange said:


> Are we just going to ignore that there are 3 Dmitri's on the same thread? Also is the crystal going to be the acrylic crystal?


Screenshot is out of date it was later mentioned around 11 June two weeks to 1967 watches; how I reached my conclusion. There's a couple of new videos of the green and blue 1967 stainless steels on YouTube the crystal seems very clear I think I can see a hint of reflective coating may be sapphire lens.


----------



## joecool

Aeterno said:


> Screenshot is out of date it was later mentioned around 11 June two weeks to 1967 watches; how I reached my conclusion. There's a couple of new videos of the green and blue 1967 stainless steels on YouTube the crystal seems very clear I think I can see a hint of reflective coating may be sapphire lens.


Here is the link to the vids








And some screenshots 































And thea crystal is definitely domed








Also if you zoom in on the caseback you will see it is limited to 500 watches


----------



## tokareva

It is beautiful, I hope I can get one.


----------



## itsmemuffins

Has price been mentioned? Probably won’t be getting much change from €400? :-x


----------



## skipvel

itsmemuffins said:


> Has price been mentioned? Probably won't be getting much change from €400? :-x


Guess I won't be getting blue AND green!


----------



## Ketchup time

Looks like a blue faced diver is in my future


----------



## S.H.

The guy has pencil-sized forearms, or is the case just humongous? Very nice dial though.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Damn you Meranom, stop with the sexy watches, I'm broke!


----------



## MEzz

Are blue and green the only 2 colors?


----------



## joecool

MEzz said:


> Are blue and green the only 2 colors?


Yes only two


----------



## Kye752

S.H. said:


> The guy has pencil-sized forearms, or is the case just humongous? Very nice dial though.


Its is a large watch and he does have smaller wrists, as for his forearms im not too aquainted with them to tell you what size they are


----------



## Aeterno

I think Dmitry's (Meranom) wrist size is 16.5 cm.

Mine are fairly mutant at 20 cm; when I see photos or videos showing off watches they always makes my eyebrow rise, thinking "How will that fit my wrist?". Small cased watches look tiny on my wrist - the 38-39 mm it's something I am conscious of and give extra consideration towards. And straps are typically not long enough.

I think I am not alone.


----------



## DocScotter

I didn't think I'd be ordering one since I have one in Bronze but, damn, that bracelet is cool!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I asked if the bracelet is going to be available separately and the answer was a round NO... 


DocScotter said:


> I didn't think I'd be ordering one since I have one in Bronze but, damn, that bracelet is cool!


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## 24h

My wrist size is only small because it's cold outside


----------



## thewatchadude

Mmmh... :think:


----------



## joecool

C'mon Meranom,let us know the release date and price mate!


----------



## Ot1S

Will these be pre orders or available till..... sold out in like 10 min?? on meranom??


----------



## joecool

Hopefully because there is 500 it shouldn't be too bad.......no pre order though!....so first come first serve!


----------



## Arizone

They're here.

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190b04.html
https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190b03.html


----------



## elsoldemayo

Just bought the green one! The price ($297) isn't quite as eye-watering as expected.


----------



## mariomart

elsoldemayo said:


> Just bought the green one! The price ($297) isn't quite as eye-watering as expected.


Cheaper than what the Bronze were, which was $385 USD.


----------



## mrwomble

Arizone said:


> They're here.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190b04.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190b03.html


... and the blue one is out of stock already. :-(


----------



## mrwomble

Arizone said:


> They're here.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190b04.html
> https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190b03.html


... and the blue one is out of stock already. :-(


----------



## Horloge17

mrwomble said:


> ... and the blue one is out of stock already. :-(


Not only the blue one, the green one too...


----------



## Aeterno

There will be more of both in due course, Meranom operates build/sell, build more/sell more, repeat principle until all parts used.

Snagged a green waiting for a blue.


----------



## Bucks

Are they making 500 of each colour or just 500 altogether?


----------



## itsmemuffins

Well that was quick :-(o|

I wonder how many were made available?


----------



## Kye752

lucky it was in the afternoon over here :-! :-! :-!


----------



## mariomart

Bucks said:


> Are they making 500 of each colour or just 500 altogether?


250 of each colour. I'm not too sure of the numbering being issued to each colour, however my best guess is that Blue will have 001 to 250, and Green will have 251 to 500.


----------



## Aeterno

NB seemed no "watchuseek" discount is applicable to the 1967s. Concur?


----------



## joecool

Aeterno said:


> NB seemed no "watchuseek" discount is applicable to the 1967s. Concur?


Had the green one in my cart applied the code and it worked,but after refreshing the page before payment watch showed out of stock so I didn't complete payment
The watch is still in my cart (3 asterisks still denote out of stock)and the watchuseek code now not working after refreshing page.......go figure?


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> Had the green one in my cart applied the code and it worked,but after refreshing the page before payment watch showed out of stock so I didn't complete payment
> The watch is still in my cart (3 asterisks still denote out of stock)and the watchuseek code now not working after refreshing page.......go figure?


I don't believe the "Fat Lady" is anywhere near a microphone just yet ;-)

Remember how long it took the 200 Bronze 1967's to finally all make it to market? And this is a release of 500. I'm thinking it's a staggered release to cover multiple timezones, probably over the next few weeks, to allow poor Dmitry and any minions he has in the dungeon to process, pack and send 500 timepieces along with their normal sales processing at the same time.


----------



## tokareva

Description says dial colors is blue/green with degrade...what do they mean by degrade?


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> Description says dial colors is blue/green with degrade...what do they mean by degrade?


They managed to track down the paint supplier from the early 90's, lol ;-)


----------



## Aeterno

Degraded is the dimpled ripped effect on the dial surface. But may be the dials will become artefact cracked paint like the 90s too!


----------



## mrwomble

It looks like it has a sunburst effect, could that be what they mean by 'degrade'?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## meranom

Hello
These watches are sold on the site in small batches of 30-40 pieces. 
The first batch is now sold. We are waiting for next batches from the factory.

https://meranom.com/amfibia/amphibia-1967/?mfp=stock_status[5,7]


----------



## meranom

mrwomble said:


> It looks like it has a sunburst effect, could that be what they mean by 'degrade'?


The degrade here means the dial colour is lighter in the middle and darker outside. And yes, it has sunburst effect as well.


----------



## 24h

meranom said:


> The degrade here means the dial colour is lighter in the middle and darker outside. And yes, it has sunburst effect as well.


Is a better word for that "gradient"?


----------



## itsmemuffins

I believe fumé is the word du jour :-d


----------



## OKEAH

what do they mean by degrade?


mariomart said:


> They managed to track down the paint supplier from the early 90's, lol ;-)


brilliant! Comrade mariomart, brilliant!!!! Only vintage Soviet watch collectors can appreciate this joke!!!

Dials will turn brown in one month in the sun!!

Priceless!!! Central Committee! Order of Kirov (Hero of Soviet Horology) for Comrade Mariomart!


----------



## Luis965

joecool said:


> Had the green one in my cart applied the code and it worked,but after refreshing the page before payment watch showed out of stock so I didn't complete payment
> The watch is still in my cart (3 asterisks still denote out of stock)and the watchuseek code now not working after refreshing page.......go figure?


Wellcome to the club:


----------



## tokareva

You guys that get one in the basket better stop playing around and just pay full price. There are a lot of sharks in the water just waiting to chomp. Does the coupon code even work for this one?


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> You guys that get one in the basket better stop playing around and just pay full price. There are a lot of sharks in the water just waiting to chomp. Does the coupon code even work for this one?


When in the basket and out of stock,the site doesn't alow you to complete payment anyhoo mate,so it is irrelevant whether a code works or not


----------



## joecool

Hurumph.... I guess I could always console myself with this bad boy in the meantime 







As a sidenote how neat would the doc look with a green sunburst dial?


----------



## MEzz

well shoot! I slept through this one. I'll wait for the next batch. Now blue or green???


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> When in the basket and out of stock,the site doesn't alow you to complete payment anyhoo mate,so it is irrelevant whether a code works or not


Ok ok,don't get your kilt hose in a knot comrade.:-d
All I mean is, I think it's first pay, first serve. I believe if somebody pays for all of them before you checkout it voids your purchase, but I could be wrong. Actually, I really don't blame you for trying to save a few bucks on such an expensive model, just wish that I knew for sure the code will work, in case I get the chance to get one.


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Hurumph.... I guess I could always console myself with this bad boy in the meantime
> View attachment 13250813
> 
> As a sidenote how neat would the doc look with a green sunburst dial?


Beautiful patina comrade,must be the island air. Yes, you already have the ultimate 1967. Even a bronze bracelet.


----------



## tokareva

Aeterno said:


> Snagged a green waiting for a blue.


Did you use the coupon code? If so did it work?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Less than $300! Wow only meranom can do it. With that price I'll think about getting one

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## OKEAH

It's cute, but...

What's with the dial colors? Green? Blue is always nice on a diver, in an affectionate sort of way, but green? What happened to black, white, olive, coffee (espresso not latte), dark grey, brushed steel? Even that dark purple sandwitch SE dial color that came out once long ago.

And where is the hacking? You need hack. Definitely hack. And is the lume good this time?



Vera and Mikhail should be on the caseback!



And it better have Vostok gaskets, not the little thong thingies!

AND the crown better be flimsy!

I will excuse the non acrylic crystal this once. (no metal ring arggghhhhhhhhhh)

AND I want a free one.

(Mikhail Fedorovich Novikov and Vera Fedorovna Belova)


----------



## 24h

OKEAH said:


> It's cute, but...
> 
> What's with the dial colors? Green? Blue is always nice on a diver, in an affectionate sort of way, but green? What happened to black, white, olive, coffee (espresso not latte), dark grey, brushed steel? Even that dark purple sandwitch SE dial color that came out once long ago.
> 
> And where is the hacking? You need hack. Definitely hack. And is the lume good this time?
> 
> Vera and Mikhail should be on the caseback!
> 
> And it better have Vostok gaskets, not the little thong thingies!
> 
> AND the crown better be flimsy!
> 
> I will excuse the non acrylic crystal this once. (no metal ring arggghhhhhhhhhh)
> 
> AND I want a free one.
> 
> (Mikhail Fedorovich Novikov and Vera Fedorovna Belova)


What Vostok movement has hacking?
Edit: Maybe I'm overlooking the sarcasm in this post :-d


----------



## OKEAH

24h said:


> Edit: Maybe I'm overlooking the sarcasm in this post :-d


Sarcasm? what sarcasm? b-)

It's just a wishlist.

But, as I said, cute watch.


----------



## tokareva

OKEAH said:


> It's cute, but...
> 
> What's with the dial colors? Green? Blue is always nice on a diver, in an affectionate sort of way, but green?
> 
> Vera and Mikhail should be on the caseback!
> 
> And it better have Vostok gaskets, not the little thong thingies!
> 
> AND the crown better be flimsy!


Personally I rather like the green, more than the blue anyhow...not sure why though, seems a little less in your face I'm a diver and more different maybe. Maybe less traditional too.

It looks like this is same as bronze edition, should have wobbly crown, but skinny o ring gasket.


----------



## OKEAH

tokareva said:


> Personally I rather like the green, more than the blue anyhow......


De gustibus et coloribus non disputandum est


----------



## OKEAH

Double post


----------



## Arizone

OKEAH said:


> It's cute, but...
> 
> What's with the dial colors? Green? Blue is always nice on a diver, in an affectionate sort of way, but green?


How ugly. 🤥


----------



## tokareva

OKEAH said:


> De gustibus et coloribus non disputandum est


 "Meine Herrschaften, schenken Sie mir Ihre Aufmerksamkeit. Sie kommen jetzt in den interessantesten und gleichzeitig geheimsten Raum meiner Fabrik. Meine Damen und Herren: der 'Inventing Room'".


----------



## taimurkhan

I think the original 1967 reissue with the domed mineral crystal that kept breaking was the best design. I wonder why that has not been replicated in future batches. The current ones (I neither mind nor care about the dial colours) have these sandwich dials that result in the ugliest broken font for hours 6 and 9, and make the whole endeavour cartoonish and uninspiring.


----------



## OKEAH

Arizone said:


> How ugly.


Now THIS one, Comrade is beautiful. I have 3 copies myself. No comparison. The new one is another story.

Anyway I needed something to pick on to build up the, ah, sarcasm.


----------



## Bandido

Here it is.
Mixed feelings though.


----------



## joecool

Bandido said:


> Here it is.
> Mixed feelings though.


Why mixed feelings?


----------



## joecool

Doplo postito


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Why mixed feelings?


Yes, please tell us more.
Will you also please describe the true color of the dial? In the pics it sometimes looks like emerald green, and sometimes looks more like what I would describe as a slate green, maybe.


----------



## Bandido

I will be as detailed as I can in English, but my skills in it may block my ambition and force me be more specific)), so please do not judge my English very gravely.

First of all. The overall quality is similar to Turbina or Black - Red Sea with some benefits like limited edition, sapphire domed glass and exclusive bracelet.

Unpacking the parcel I was surprised how the bracelet lighter on a background of such a massive case. After several minutes I had a conclusion that the reason of such feeling are the holes in the central elements of the bracelet. The clasp gives the feeling of elementarity. I've expected more and I don't know why I had this sadness during the unwrapping the watch, because the clasp is the same quality as on the Black or Red Sea models. And it totally suits me on that models.
Another surprise after all these doubts - the bracelet fits well and the wearing is comfortable. I've removed 3 elements for my 18,5 - 19 cm wrist and the bracelet fits as tight as I prefer.

The case is bigger than the classic 90 barrel-case. It's sides polished and the top part has a very soft ray-satin finishing. Looks and gives the feeling of something very gently. Comparing to old 60-70th cases this satin is very smooth.

The crown is screwdown wobbling crown as a traditional classic one, but it has bigger diameter. We have the B sign on the front of it. I wish it would be more sharp, though.

I like the polished hands with no any "if". And I like the sunburst and the sandwich of the dial. I wish that the font of the 1967 sign would be as on the first version of Jubilee Amphibia, the current one is very simple, even boring. 
I have the green version of the dial as you see.It is juicy-grass-green in the day-light, and it is deep-green-malachite-emerald under the artificial lights in the evening. Very interesting.

The bezel calls another double-feeling. Unidirectional, 90-click bezel. Satined. But it is not easy to grab and it has more backlash than Red Sea's bezel, which has only 60 clicks. Also this bezel sounds muffle to me.

The caseback is just ok. It is satin finished as on the Red Sea. The radial engraving is deep and sharp. It is really good. The central bas-reliefed "B", "Амфибия" and "1967" are sharp enough.

The domed glass gives blue sapphire glossines. This glass is just right and it is just right on it's place. If it would be flat, the overall look will be primitive. The curent choice is very smart and fits perfect.

In whole you will get a solid and massive watch which looks not like YAD with another oyster bracelet and this is great.


----------



## joecool

Great initial review comrade Bandido,that green dial looks pretty fine to me and the bracelet looks pretty cool as well!


----------



## tokareva

Very good review comrade, I still prefer the green more than the blue. If someone posts better pics of the blue one maybe I'll change my mind. My intention is to add the optional black leather strap, blue dials with black straps just don't look good to me, brown would look good with blue however. This is all hypothetical at this point since the watches are still not available, and might not be able to get one of either color.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Lovely bracelet... It's a shame it won't be available separately

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Bandido

Thanks,
Here is no-comment video.




I hope it will be useful.


----------



## Bandido

Regarding the bracelet replacement.
IMHO this watch just fine as is with this exclusive bracelet. The connection point to case looks very nice to me and it is solid.

Here are some photos of the blue one from forum.watch.ru by comrade *rc30*

Direct
http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=2245662&d=1530346043
http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=2245663&d=1530346043

In Topic
??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - ????????? "???????"


----------



## Bandido

dbl


----------



## Bandido

tokareva said:


> Very good review comrade, I still prefer the green more than the blue. If someone posts better pics of the blue one maybe I'll change my mind. My intention is to add the optional black leather strap, blue dials with black straps just don't look good to me, brown would look good with blue however. This is all hypothetical at this point since the watches are still not available, and might not be able to get one of either color.


As Meranom reported they will open the stock as soon as the new bunch (~30 watches) will be ready on the factory. I can say that the selling will last pretty long time in these circumstances and you will be able to select any of 2 colors. Good luck and have a proper choice which will fit to you perfectly.


----------



## joecool

Thank you very much for the info pics and video comrade Bandido,now the only question is green or blue,or should I say either or both


----------



## itsmemuffins

I didn’t realise they were using a pressed clasp. Easily fixed though. You can get a milled clasp from goodcheapman on eBay for $10 and swap the house, as I call it. The part with the micro adjustment holes. Now you still have the 1967 on the clasp and it’s milled.


----------



## Bandido

joecool said:


> Thank you very much for the info pics and video comrade Bandido,now the only question is green or blue,or should I say either or both


De nada))))


----------



## tokareva

Bandido said:


> Thanks,
> Here is no-comment video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it will be useful.


Nice watch, nice video, and that table is also very nice.


----------



## Bandido

tokareva said:


> Nice watch, nice video, and that table is also very nice.


I'm glad). The table is from Malaysia,made of hevea)))).

Anyway, I was thinking for a long time what this watch case reminds me. And today I've remembered. 
There is a tank museum near the Moscow in Kubinka. And it's exposition quite remarkable.
For instance it has one of remained object 279.
Just take a look


----------



## kakefe

double post


----------



## joecool

Well it looks like there may be some more 1967 models available today!
I have just ordered one,when I placed the order there were 23 blue showing available
Then a minute later showing out of stock so I'm assuming there is a bit of a glitch on Meranoms site at the moment and sometime today more will be made available


----------



## Aeterno

joecool said:


> Well it looks like there may be some more 1967 models available today!
> I have just ordered one,when I placed the order there were 23 blue showing available
> Then a minute later showing out of stock so I'm assuming there is a bit of a glitch on Meranoms site at the moment and sometime today more will be made available


A glitch in the "Meranom Matrix" has occurred choices are green or blue pill to fix this glitch.


----------



## kakefe

I received sms that there are back in stock while driving to work, pulled the car right and ordered green one in a minute while drivers behind me tooting the horn very loudly and I m sure that they were not saying nice words 

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## RFollia

Out of stock...again...missed this second chance


----------



## joecool

kakefe said:


> I received sms that there are back in stock while driving to work, pulled the car right and ordered green one in a minute while drivers behind me tooting the horn very loudly and I m sure that they were not saying nice words
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Did you manage to order one of the green?


----------



## kakefe

joecool said:


> Did you manage to order one of the green?


Yep 

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Aeterno

Snagged a blue thanks for the tip-off.

Hopefully, it will be dispatched v soon may be even catch up and overtake the green already on the way.


----------



## thewatchadude

A bit upset that both models are in my wait list but I didn't get any SMS/email from meranom that they were available again. This warning system had worked pretty well for me so far, unfortunate it starts coughing at this precise point intime...


----------



## taike

no alert for me either.

in other news, dedicated subforum for project elbrus has started


----------



## 103ssv

Same here, no alert.



taike said:


> no alert for me either.
> 
> in other news, dedicated subforum for project elbrus has started


----------



## DocScotter

Well, Meranom was showing "out of stock" but I clicked onto the "Pre-Order" button and I ordered the blue. Meranom processed my order so we'll see what happens. I'm suddenly very excited for this one!


----------



## MEzz

man! missed it, again.


----------



## DocScotter

OK, try this: Go to the Meranom home page. Type in "1967" into the search function and hit enter (Don't try the options that pop up). Currently, three items come up: The Blue dialed 1967, the black leather 1967 strap, and the brown leather 1967 strap. The later two feature a red "Add To Cart" button while the former features a red "Pre-order (7-30 days)" button. As mentioned previously, I hit the pre-order button, went to my cart, and then did the usual check out procedure. I got e-mails from both Meranom and PayPal so I'm hoping all's good.

I don't see the green dialed 1967 yet but you might want to try the above a few times over the next few days to see if the status changes.


----------



## joecool

DocScotter said:


> OK, try this: Go to the Meranom home page. Type in "1967" into the search function and hit enter (Don't try the options that pop up). Currently, three items come up: The Blue dialed 1967, the black leather 1967 strap, and the brown leather 1967 strap. The later two feature a red "Add To Cart" button while the former features a red "Pre-order (7-30 days)" button. As mentioned previously, I hit the pre-order button, went to my cart, and then did the usual check out procedure. I got e-mails from both Meranom and PayPal so I'm hoping all's good.
> 
> I don't see the green dialed 1967 yet but you might want to try the above a few times over the next few days to see if the status changes.


Just tried going to Meranom site,logging in with my email and password,then as you say Doc
Just search for 1967
Bingo...... pre order 30day button on the blue dial model available and it did go into my basket
But that's as far as I went because I've already pre ordered the green dial model.
So I guess if you want the blue dial one,they are as the Doc says available for pre order


----------



## pebe

Thanks for the info. Been refreshing the page 100 times a day. Blue pre ordered, tho I really wanted green.


DocScotter said:


> OK, try this: Go to the Meranom home page. Type in "1967" into the search function and hit enter (Don't try the options that pop up). Currently, three items come up: The Blue dialed 1967, the black leather 1967 strap, and the brown leather 1967 strap. The later two feature a red "Add To Cart" button while the former features a red "Pre-order (7-30 days)" button. As mentioned previously, I hit the pre-order button, went to my cart, and then did the usual check out procedure. I got e-mails from both Meranom and PayPal so I'm hoping all's good.
> 
> I don't see the green dialed 1967 yet but you might want to try the above a few times over the next few days to see if the status changes.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

pebe said:


> Thanks for the info. Been refreshing the page 100 times a day. Blue pre ordered, tho I really wanted green.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You could always ask Meranom through replying to the processing email you will shortly receive if you could change to the green model.


----------



## Karsten

DocScotter said:


> OK, try this: Go to the Meranom home page. Type in "1967" into the search function and hit enter (Don't try the options that pop up). Currently, three items come up: The Blue dialed 1967, the black leather 1967 strap, and the brown leather 1967 strap. The later two feature a red "Add To Cart" button while the former features a red "Pre-order (7-30 days)" button. As mentioned previously, I hit the pre-order button, went to my cart, and then did the usual check out procedure. I got e-mails from both Meranom and PayPal so I'm hoping all's good.
> 
> I don't see the green dialed 1967 yet but you might want to try the above a few times over the next few days to see if the status changes.


Thank you, i too succésfully preordered the blue 1967 👍🏻😊


----------



## DocScotter

Well, I'm glad to have helped out a bit.



Bandido said:


> As Meranom reported they will open the stock as soon as the new bunch (~30 watches) will be ready on the factory. I can say that the selling will last pretty long time in these circumstances and you will be able to select any of 2 colors. Good luck and have a proper choice which will fit to you perfectly.


I dunno, if the above post is correct then I'd keep trying if you really want a green dialed one. Perhaps drop Meranom and e-mail and see what they have to say.


----------



## Bandido

DocScotter said:


> I'd keep trying if you really want a green dialed one. Perhaps drop Meranom and e-mail and see what they have to say.


For sure!


----------



## tokareva

Has anyone been able to use coupon code? How many of each color are they making? I have seen low number and way above 250 on the green dial version, so does that mean 500 of each color? I hope they are producing at least 1000 watches total.


----------



## Bucks

tokareva said:


> How many of each color are they making? I have seen low number and way above 250 on the green dial version, so does that mean 500 of each color? I hope they are producing at least 1000 watches total.


 Apparently they are making 250 of each colour. 500 in total.


----------



## tokareva

Bucks said:


> Apparently they are making 250 of each colour. 500 in total.


Ok,but why would they mix up the numbers? Here are two green ones that I found.

What I don't understand is how the watches can all say 500 if there aren't 500 of each color, they are two distinctly different watches.


----------



## tokareva

I thought I had solved the duplicate post issue....


----------



## Dr.Z

DocScotter said:


> OK, try this: Go to the Meranom home page. Type in "1967" into the search function and hit enter (Don't try the options that pop up). Currently, three items come up: The Blue dialed 1967, the black leather 1967 strap, and the brown leather 1967 strap. The later two feature a red "Add To Cart" button while the former features a red "Pre-order (7-30 days)" button. As mentioned previously, I hit the pre-order button, went to my cart, and then did the usual check out procedure. I got e-mails from both Meranom and PayPal so I'm hoping all's good.
> 
> I don't see the green dialed 1967 yet but you might want to try the above a few times over the next few days to see if the status changes.


Well here's another member of the F10 forum that I owe a beer to! I stayed up till 4 am trying in vain to get one. Went to work completely exhausted and bummed. Thougt I would never get one and low and behold you guys come to the rescue.
I can't count how many times people on this fprum have helped me (and my son) out. Thanks so much Doc. If you are ever in The kootenays of British Columbia I would be happy to buy you beers.

Cheers, Ben


----------



## ejes

DocScotter said:


> OK, try this: Go to the Meranom home page. Type in "1967" into the search function and hit enter (Don't try the options that pop up). Currently, three items come up: The Blue dialed 1967, the black leather 1967 strap, and the brown leather 1967 strap. The later two feature a red "Add To Cart" button while the former features a red "Pre-order (7-30 days)" button. As mentioned previously, I hit the pre-order button, went to my cart, and then did the usual check out procedure. I got e-mails from both Meranom and PayPal so I'm hoping all's good.
> 
> I don't see the green dialed 1967 yet but you might want to try the above a few times over the next few days to see if the status changes.


Another Thanks to you Doc. I really wanted the green, but I didn't want to chance missing out again and this seemed to work for the blue. The blue is very nice regardless and goes with more of my work dress better anyway.


----------



## Yarbles

Looks like the preorders have been hoovered up.


----------



## ejes

Yarbles said:


> Looks like the preorders have been hoovered up.


The alert system must not work for the pre-orders either because I didn't get one...


----------



## Karsten

tokareva said:


> Has anyone been able to use coupon code? How many of each color are they making? I have seen low number and way above 250 on the green dial version, so does that mean 500 of each color? I hope they are producing at least 1000 watches total.


I did not have the coupon code by hand, and would not risk the blue to be sold out searching for the code, so just preordered.
Shipping was free, and if i remember correct, in the past free shipping and coupon code did not work together.

By the way, what is the wus coupon code?

Reward points seem not to be granted any longer?


----------



## 24h

Karsten said:


> I did not have the coupon code by hand, and would not risk the blue to be sold out searching for the code, so just preordered.
> Shipping was free, and if i remember correct, in the past free shipping and coupon code did not work together.
> 
> By the way, what is the wus coupon code?
> 
> Reward points seem not to be granted any longer?


Coupon is "watchuseek".
I think you can contact Meranom separately to apply your rewards to a SE model, as they are disabled on SE by default.


----------



## Karsten

DocScotter said:


> OK, try this: Go to the Meranom home page. Type in "1967" into the search function and hit enter (Don't try the options that pop up). Currently, three items come up: The Blue dialed 1967, the black leather 1967 strap, and the brown leather 1967 strap. The later two feature a red "Add To Cart" button while the former features a red "Pre-order (7-30 days)" button. As mentioned previously, I hit the pre-order button, went to my cart, and then did the usual check out procedure. I got e-mails from both Meranom and PayPal so I'm hoping all's good.
> 
> I don't see the green dialed 1967 yet but you might want to try the above a few times over the next few days to see if the status changes.


This "method" does not work any longer, the blue does not "pop up" and therefore not able to be preordered.
I ordered the blue one yesterday, and Meranom has confirmed order status: "Processing"


----------



## MEzz

tried the search method, no luck...


----------



## 24h

Does this work?
https://meranom.com/search/?search=1967&filter_name=1967&mfp=stock_status[5,8]
Click on the Pre-order button without going to the product page.


----------



## DocScotter

24h said:


> Does this work?
> https://meranom.com/search/?search=1967&filter_name=1967&mfp=stock_status[5,8]
> Click on the Pre-order button without going to the product page.


Currently, it's working here on the left coast of Los Estados Unidos.


----------



## thewatchadude

Not working. I can go through the whole process but the last step, ie. click on the Order button.


----------



## Moka

Dont work...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Is the 500 total watches claim a known fact or speculation? If it is a known fact what is the source?


----------



## Bandido

tokareva said:


> Is the 500 total watches claim a known fact or speculation? If it is a known fact what is the source?


Actually there is no speculation at all.
Can you imagine the assembling process on such plant?
There are several rows of assembling tables, each has set of tools and boxes filled with watches parts. The assembler takes dial, case, caseback, movement etc randomly from the boxes nearby.
Of course they have less care about the number of case in their hands than about the assembling process.
Thats all.
Lets add here some additions like each assembler has his or her own speed. That is why we have mixed numbers in stock.
By the way my watch is 097 of 500.


----------



## pebe

500 total. From Meranom's FB post









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

24h said:


> Does this work?
> https://meranom.com/search/?search=1967&filter_name=1967&mfp=stock_status[5,8]
> Click on the Pre-order button without going to the product page.


I just checked and it's still showing pre-orders for both the blue and the green.


----------



## joecool

DocScotter said:


> I just checked and it's still showing pre-orders for both the blue and the green.


Yeah,but once in the cart the order button doesn't work:-(


----------



## tokareva

I've had one in the shopping basket for few hours but can't pay for it. Do you think I will be able to buy it eventually?


----------



## MEzz

same here, shopping basket, but can't check out.


----------



## tokareva

Maybe we will find out soon whether we can pay later for items already in the cart , it's about 7:30 in Moscow now. Unfortunately I don't have a good feeling about it being successful.


----------



## Aeterno

NB Since ordering a blue 1967 at the start of this week it is still held in processing. When the first batch of green and blues were sold two weeks ago, my green was dispatched same or next day - the green is being delivered to me today according to tracking. With this information about a blue recently ordered and stuck in processing may be it's possible to imagine the production line is log-jammed, not keeping up.

May be Meranom is reading use case issues being reported and realising there is defect in their web site.

NB I might have seen pre-order option but cannot reproduce right now.

Google Chrome Version 67.0.3396.99 (Official Build) (64-bit) Linux.


----------



## thewatchadude

I'd tend to think it's a glitch in the website. Some glitches already occured in the past (and glitches also happen sometimes to other websites, so nothing really specific to meranom, that's not my purpose). I fear those who have been able to cart in but not to pay will have to start again from scratch when a new batch is available. I am part of those.


----------



## DocScotter

Just got an e-mail that my "order has been upgraded to the following status: Shipped"

Wahoo!


----------



## tokareva

Does anybody know how many have been sold so far?


----------



## Bostok

tokareva said:


> Does anybody know how many have been sold so far?


Wild guess no more than a hundred, you'll get one if you want it, no worries!


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> Does anybody know how many have been sold so far?


There has been 2 batches of 30-40 released so far with maybe around 20 or so preorder at a guesstimate so I also think your chances of getting a green one are high.
On a sidenote I had a green one in my basket for over a week but even when Meranom was showing 1 green available on the 1967 page,istill couldn't complete on the sale so I removed it from my basket and by the time I had done this only blue ones available.
So I then bought a blue one,and in the comments box on the purchase page stated that I would rather have a green dial model when available instead.
Meranom emailed back this could be done but I would have to wait for the next batch of green to be produced,which I am happy to do!


----------



## Moka

Does anybody know when the Next batch is coming?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Moka said:


> Does anybody know when the Next batch is coming?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hopefully sometime mid week or earlier


----------



## Moka

Thank you for Information!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Moka said:


> Does anybody know when the Next batch is coming?


Meranom stated with 100% accuracy that the next batch will be released anywhere between now and later on.


----------



## Moka

Very good!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

1000 lumen LED light + candy filter.
Focused on lollipop second))))


----------



## mariomart

I'm so freakin' happy to welcome this Green eyed monster into my home


----------



## joecool

mariomart said:


> I'm so freakin' happy to welcome this Green eyed monster into my home
> 
> View attachment 13288357


How does it compare with the Doc?


----------



## tokareva

I'm curious about how the stainless version is being received vs. the bronze edition. I recall there were several that were not interested in it, but overall I would have to say there seemed to be more interest in the bronze model. Are there any comrades NOT interested in the steel version?


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> How does it compare with the Doc?


I think the SS version will be more wearable with a wider range of clothing and occasions, whilst the Bronze is a very "in your face" timepiece that attracts more attention.

Although they are both the same size, the Bronze seems to wear BIGGER than the SS, but I think that is more due to it's imposing physical appearance than anything else.

Overall I really don't have a favourite, but the Bronze still has a slight edge in the "WOW" factor whilst the SS is a more sleek business feeling.


----------



## Danilao

Wow Mario, well done!
Love this green


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> whilst the Bronze is a very "in your face" timepiece that attracts more attention.
> 
> but the Bronze still has a slight edge in the "WOW" factor whilst the SS is a more sleek business feeling.


That's why I like the bronze more, nothing like it on the planet. I still wish they would make the bronze 1967 with a few select dials a regular stock item, except charge a slightly crazy price maybe, just to make it more exclusive like Raketa. Maybe around $459.00 -$489.00. Maybe they could put a glass back on it and add a bronze rotor too. Or would that be too gimmicky...:think:


----------



## Uros TSI

I think Vostok went too far with these and drastically depreciated and made everything esle in it's offer a lot less wanted. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> That's why I like the bronze more, nothing like it on the planet. I still wish they would make the bronze 1967 with a few select dials a regular stock item, except charge a slightly crazy price maybe, just to make it more exclusive like Raketa. Maybe around $459.00 -$489.00. Maybe they could put a glass back on it and add a bronze rotor too. Or would that be too gimmicky...:think:


I also think if Vostok used the larger tonue case of the 1967,whether it be Bronze or Stainless steel ,they would have a world class affordable dive watch thar would rival any Japanese,Swiss or any other countries counterpart in the sub $500 market
I just wish someone from their marketing team realised this!


----------



## mariomart

Uros TSI said:


> I think Vostok went too far with these and drastically depreciated and made everything esle in it's offer a lot less wanted.


I respect your view, but I think that Vostok did an admirable job in paying respect to the original design cues of the NVcH-30 that it celebrates.

The 40th Anniversary reissue had great dial designs for the 2 models they released, but they were nothing like the original 1967, whereas the 2018 version relates completely and faithfully.


----------



## DocScotter

mariomart said:


> I think the SS version will be more wearable with a wider range of clothing and occasions, whilst the Bronze is a very "in your face" timepiece that attracts more attention.


Absolutely! Here I am in full Man Jewelry mode to let everyone know just what kind of man I really am...







I'm actually looking forward to the blue dialed SS 1967 as I really like the looks of the bracelet that it comes with.


----------



## mariomart

Giving Hulk a little bit of finesse, nice :-!

I found the o'ring looking a little dry of lubricant, so after regulating it on the timegrapher I re-lubricated it put it all back together.

HULK SMASH !!!!

;-)


----------



## mariomart

Doc Savage and Hulk just chillin' with some mates :-!


----------



## Bucks

mariomart said:


> Doc Savage and Hulk just chillin' with some mates :-!
> 
> View attachment 13290115


 Wow! The green 1967 amphibia is one of the most stunning watches I've ever seen! Love the colouring in the dial and what a presence it has! Enjoy!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Blue dial is currently available on Meranom.....


----------



## Karsten

The blue is in stock again.
Got both mail and sms from Meranom.


----------



## 24h

Why the small O-ring? :think:


----------



## thewatchadude

Pheew that was quick !!...
I let my chance go this time hopping to catch a green one at a latter point... Probably I won't do this again with the next batch if I'm around when it appears.


----------



## pebe

mariomart said:


> Doc Savage and Hulk just chillin' with some mates :-!
> 
> View attachment 13290115


I am kicking myself for getting rid of my bronze. The green looks really good. Would look great in that bronze case.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

So what time are these being released...4 AM every time?

I check Meranom at least 50 times daily, throughout the day starting around 5:30 AM, sometimes until 1:00 AM the next morning but haven't seen any for sale.


----------



## Bostok

joecool said:


> I also think if Vostok used the larger tonue case of the 1967,whether it be Bronze or Stainless steel ,they would have a world class affordable dive watch thar would rival any Japanese,Swiss or any other countries counterpart in the sub $500 market
> I just wish someone from their marketing team realised this!


I understand the appeal of the limited anniversary editions once in a while but I'm not sure a mass production 400-500 $ chinese parts watches with a 20$ russian movement would be a smart move from Vostok...

On topic, the green SS doesn't do anything for me and especially I don't see my self wearing that colour but I quite like the blue one.

Nevertheless, those who bought the initial 2017 bronze 1967 edition made a tremendous deal imho as it should remain the original and most desirable variant and it definitely has that special and iconic effect...


----------



## 103ssv

And again no notifications send, Meranom what is going on?
I have both version in wait and wish list.


----------



## Uros TSI

Same here. No notifications at all. Now or in earlier releases 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

No notification means,you my friends are not in Meranoms circle of trust


----------



## Uros TSI

Trust? 










Is the SS case smaller than CuSn8?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

24h said:


> Why the small O-ring? :think:


Because the case and gasket are not made in Chistopol but elsewhere (not by Vostok, who are the only ones with the wide gaskets)

EDIT: Please Comrades, correct me if am am wrong

EDITEDIT: I am starting to like the green...


----------



## tokareva

OKEAH said:


> EDITEDIT: I am starting to like the green...


Just don't start liking it too much, maybe you had better stick with the blue, just to be on the safe side...:-x


----------



## Bandido

tokareva said:


> OKEAH said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDITEDIT: I am starting to like the green...
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't start liking it too much, maybe you had better stick with the blue, just to be on the safe side...
Click to expand...

This is not a joke, though. Speaking of my feeling, I was burnt by my waitings and it was not good during my first meeting with the watch IRL. So the better way is staying cold minded. It is just a watch. No more, no less.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Is it still possible to put a Vostok gasket instead??


OKEAH said:


> Because the case and gasket are not made in Chistopol but elsewhere (not by Vostok, who are the only ones with the wide gaskets)
> 
> EDIT: Please Comrades, correct me if am am wrong
> 
> EDITEDIT: I am starting to like the green...


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Man that bracelet!!! I need one for my 1st gen 67 

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## tokareva

Any more news on these? How is the watch being received on the Russian forum?
Is anybody keeping track of how many have been sold? I still don't think these are generating the same amount of interest as the bronze model.

Jose, do you only want the bracelet and not the watch?

On a side note, where is comrade Cuthbert and comrade Oatman?


----------



## pebe

tokareva said:


> Any more news on these? How is the watch being received on the Russian forum?
> Is anybody keeping track of how many have been sold? I still don't think these are generating the same amount of interest as the bronze model.


I had zero issue getting q bronze. They were posted on Instagram. I went to meranom and ordered it with no issue. Arrived in about a week to the US. These are way tougher to get. Took me a week to order a blue dial.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

pebe said:


> I had zero issue getting q bronze. They were posted on Instagram. I went to meranom and ordered it with no issue. Arrived in about a week to the US. These are way tougher to get. Took me a week to order a blue dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I agree, with over twice as many of the stainless version available it does seem 10 times harder to get one. I assumed wrongly that getting the steel version wouldn't be an issue since I was fortunate enough to get the bronze.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

tokareva said:


> Any more news on these? How is the watch being received on the Russian forum?
> Is anybody keeping track of how many have been sold? I still don't think these are generating the same amount of interest as the bronze model.
> 
> Jose, do you only want the bracelet and not the watch?
> 
> On a side note, where is comrade Cuthbert and comrade Oatman?


Yes Comrade I want the bracelet only... time ago I was lucky enough to get ahold of a 1st generation 1967 the rubber band version... And would love to have it on the bracelet.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## MEzz

jose-CostaRica said:


> Yes Comrade I want the bracelet only... time ago I was lucky enough to get ahold of a 1st generation 1967 the rubber band version... And would love to have it on the bracelet.
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


I am in the same shoes, would love a bracelet for my 1st generation 1867, but would also like a 2nd generation watch... Catching one on Meranom has been a real challenge.


----------



## kakefe

edit


----------



## Recoil

The blue dial is back on pre-order.

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/amphibia-1967/vostok-watch-amfibia-1967-2415-190b04.html


----------



## joecool

Blue available now! 
Edit 4 available be quick


----------



## tokareva

I've got to start getting up earlier.


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> I've got to start getting up earlier.


Yep,maybe around 4h 30m earlier!


----------



## Bostok

Just to set the record straight, a green version lot was equally available simultaneously with the blue one this morning ( starting from 11:50 GMT +1).


----------



## Danilao

Bostok said:


> Just to set the record straight, a green version lot was equally available simultaneously with the blue one this morning ( starting from 11:50 GMT +1).


Ouch!

the green ones have yet to mature a bit, it seems. yet I have the same hunger for a wolf of the Soviet steppe


----------



## joecool

Green shipped yesterday from Chistapol and is now galloping along the Russian countryside strapped to the back of a tortoise evading hungry wolves along the way


----------



## jmreynolds

It's a beautiful piece. The subtle differences between the 1st gen. 1967 and this one are hard to catch with just a glance. I wish I had the extra cash to drop on one. Just bought a Neptune this week with another Komandirskie.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

and...missed again the 430 AM stock.


----------



## tokareva

So apparently I need a new strategy, I've been staying up as late as possible thinking they might be listed, seems like I need to be concentrating on the early morning hours. If there is a pattern of them showing up at 4:30 central time, then it sounds like I need to be watching more closely around 5:00 eastern.


----------



## gak

This is crazy. Why meranom playing hide n seek. Isnt it easier to get preorders for all of them. 4:30 which time zone I need to follow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> So apparently I need a new strategy, I've been staying up as late as possible thinking they might be listed, seems like I need to be concentrating on the early morning hours. If there is a pattern of them showing up at 4:30 central time, then it sounds like I need to be watching more closely around 5:00 eastern.


On July 4 I received a notification email from Meranom that both the blue and green were available at 6:58 AM GMT,so I guess if you add or remove your relative timezones hours to or from this time then that is the ballpark time you need to be looking at each day.
That is if there is any patern to this madness!


----------



## 103ssv

Bostok said:


> Just to set the record straight, a green version lot was equally available simultaneously with the blue one this morning ( starting from 11:50 GMT +1).


Again no notifications, however I managed to order a blue one, never noticed the green ones were in stock.


----------



## tokareva

103ssv said:


> I managed to order a blue one, never noticed the green ones were in stock.


What time was that, please?


----------



## 103ssv

12:51 Berlin time.


----------



## meranom

hello
notifications come in the order of the queue.
for example - if there are 200 people in the queue, 20 watches are received from the factory, then notifications will be sent to the first 20 people from the queue.
if we send immediately 200 letters to those who signed up for notices from the site, we will then receive about 180 letters with the question of why we sent a notice, although there is no watch on the site.
So too many subscribers indicate the phone number without the country code, then they do not receive SMS messages to the phone, only on email.


----------



## tokareva

Comrade Dmitry, can you tell us how many watches are remaining?

If that is not possible however, can you tell us how many have been sold.


----------



## taike

meranom said:


> hello
> notifications come in the order of the queue.
> for example - if there are 200 people in the queue, 20 watches are received from the factory, then notifications will be sent to the first 20 people from the queue.
> if we send immediately 200 letters to those who signed up for notices from the site, we will then receive about 180 letters with the question of why we sent a notice, although there is no watch on the site.
> So too many subscribers indicate the phone number without the country code, then they do not receive SMS messages to the phone, only on email.


are people removed from the queue once they get a notice?


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> are people removed from the queue once they get a notice?


I hope not, I received an e-mail at about 6:00 this morning and didn't realize it. I have now updated my telephone to include country ( if I did it right). USA is 1 plus the rest of the number from what I understand.


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> I hope not, I received an e-mail at about 6:00 this morning and didn't realize it. I have now updated my telephone to include country ( if I did it right). USA is 1 plus the rest of the number from what I understand.


After I received my notice for both blue and green on the 4 July,I put myself on the waitlist again a few minutes later,I have received no notifications of either blue or green being available since


----------



## joecool

Here is an unboxing vid on youtube for those still deciding!


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> After I received my notice for both blue and green on the 4 July,I put myself on the waitlist again a few minutes later,I have received no notifications of either blue or green being available since


It sounds like a one shot deal, as I suspected. You were probably moved to the back of the waiting list on the second submission,if that. I'm not going to rely on messages however, but just keep checking website.if I get another message, great, but won't rely on it.

I think Meranom is trying to accommodate everyone as fairly as possible, and I appreciate the email, but I don't have an alert system for e-mail that I know of ,so it's really not that useful to me personally, unless I were to check it constantly.

It's not Meranoms fault that I'm not technically proficient with electronic communication devices. It has only been two weeks since I upgraded from a flip phone to an Android version. I think it was well worth the $9.99 I paid.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Unboxing videos are so pleasant to watch!

What a nice reissue watch, congratulations to the owners


joecool said:


> Here is an unboxing vid on youtube for those still deciding!


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## thewatchadude

@tokareva: fully understand you--I moved to smartphone a bit earlier (18 months ago) and was still on good old Nokia bought in 2007 before that.

Re the notifications, I've been using this quite regularly (eg. that's how I got my white SE 020) and it used to be quite efficient. Meranom said they changed the way it works this time due to large demand. My experience shows that once you get a notif the request is deleted and you have to register again. So with meranom's current setup I understand that if you miss your turn when you get a notif you have little chance being informed again before a long time. In any case I might not have been well positioned in the queue from the very beginning coz' I never got a notification for these 1967.


----------



## Bandido

jose-CostaRica said:


> Yes Comrade I want the bracelet only... time ago I was lucky enough to get ahold of a 1st generation 1967 the rubber band version... And would love to have it on the bracelet.
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


Hi, I've seen one related message on watch.ru
??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - ????????? "???????"

This guy wants to sell the bracelet.

Upd: He removed the mention about the selling the bracelet, so he may be has changed his mind.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Bandido said:


> Hi, I've seen one related message on watch.ru
> ??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - ????????? "???????"
> 
> This guy wants to sell the bracelet.
> 
> Upd: He removed the mention about the selling the bracelet, so he may be has changed his mind.


Ah too bad, Is there a way I could ask the guy about the bracelet?

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## joecool

Jose,the new bracelet probably wouldn't fit the mk1 1967 reissue anyway.
I had to alter the mk1 rubber strap to fit the bronze 1967 reissue.


----------



## tokareva

I'm sorry for wearing this thread out, but it's after 9:00 pm in Chistopol now. Can we expect to see some watches available over the weekend?


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> I'm sorry for wearing this thread out, but it's after 9:00 pm in Chistopol now. Can we expect to see some watches available over the weekend?










Gandalf: "Good luck. Your search will not be in vain." 
Gandalf: "Look to my coming, at first light, on the fifth day. At dawn, look to the East."


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> View attachment 13299803
> 
> Gandalf: "Good luck. Your search will not be in vain."
> Gandalf: "Look to my coming, at first light, on the fifth day. At dawn, look to the East."


I know there is a hidden message somewhere in your post. So I'll be paying close attention at 6:29 AM on Wednesday.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Number 21 has arrived in Ireland!!

Real weight to the watch and looks big on my 17cm wrist but feels very comfortable although I had to remove 4 links to get a good fit.


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> I know there is a hidden message somewhere in your post. So I'll be paying close attention at 6:29 AM on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 13299913


6:58 GMT Maybe :think:


----------



## joecool

elsoldemayo said:


> Number 21 has arrived in Ireland!!
> 
> Real weight to the watch and looks big on my 17cm wrist but feels very comfortable although I had to remove 4 links to get a good fit.
> 
> View attachment 13300011
> 
> 
> View attachment 13300015


Nice ........low serial too.
Well,was it worth the stress?


----------



## Aeterno

I'm thinking the numbers are fairly random and in no particular order, my first batch green is 400+.


----------



## elsoldemayo

joecool said:


> Nice ........low serial too.
> Well,was it worth the stress?


Luckily I had very little stress. Checked Meranom around 9am on June 25th, blue and green in stock, had decided on the green from the teaser pics and vids so straight in the basket and checkout. It made good time to Ireland too, less than 3 weeks. Hopefully everyone who's missed out, sometimes on multiple occasions can grab one. Definitely worth the wait... since 2017


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Really?? Bummer ... Thanks Joe


joecool said:


> Jose,the new bracelet probably wouldn't fit the mk1 1967 reissue anyway.
> I had to alter the mk1 rubber strap to fit the bronze 1967 reissue.


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Aeterno

Jeepers all these "Watches are never available!" posts.

Did you setup a bookmark in your browser several months ago to the 1967 section on Meranom and click it every day until the watches appear?

No? Be quiet then! And good luck!


----------



## mariomart

Kye752 allowed me to make a video of his Blue Edition, hoping to add one to my collection fingers crossed


----------



## Arizone

Aeterno said:


> Jeepers all these "Watches are never available!" posts.
> 
> Did you setup a bookmark in your browser several months ago to the 1967 section on Meranom and click it every day until the watches appear?
> 
> No? Be quiet then! And good luck!


Every day? My browser would refresh the page every 15 minutes and notify me of any changes. A pleasant surprise that late night when I was still awake.

Any day now for the mail...


----------



## mariomart

Family photo


----------



## Danilao

mariomart said:


> Kye752 allowed me to make a video of his Blue Edition, hoping to add one to my collection fingers crossed


Mario, you are a screaming monkey breeder. 
Luckily I prefer the green one

:-D


----------



## Karsten

mariomart said:


> Family photo
> 
> View attachment 13301431


Now, that i what i call EYECANDY 👌

Cant wait for my blue as i newer got hold of the 1967 1. gen. 
Has left Russia 3 days ago and supposely in the hand of PostNord since no news in tracking. 🤢
Post Danmark has been overtaken by PostNord (Sweden) and since, postal services in Denmark has been catastrophic/disastrous.
Hope PostNord i also incompetent when it comes to customs 😉


----------



## tokareva

Mario,which do you like better, blue or green?


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> Mario,which do you like better, blue or green?


C'mon man,would you ask a man to choose which of his children he loves most?
Both are equally beautiful and unique in their own way.


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> C'mon man,would you ask a man to choose which of his children he loves most?
> Both are equally beautiful and unique in their own way.


Ok,let me rephrase that then. Mario,if you could only have one, which would it be,blue or green?


----------



## tokareva

Is it possible any watches will show up for order over the weekend? I can't keep up with who was getting what, and when.


----------



## thewatchadude

It seems to me that watches mostly appeared on Mondays and Tuesdays in the morning (European time). Then the last I saw were last Thursday at noon European time.


----------



## mariomart

joecool said:


> C'mon man,would you ask a man to choose which of his children he loves most?
> Both are equally beautiful and unique in their own way.





tokareva said:


> Mario,which do you like better, blue or green?


joecool is right, lol 

However the Green dial seems to have a lot more sunburst colour-shifts or "moods" than the Blue dial. At one point it actually looked Blue in the light environment I was in.

The Blue dial is quite a deep Blue and tends to colour-shift from medium dark Blue to Black.


----------



## Arizone

I think the green is excellent. Having tried two green watches in the past, it is my favorite color, this one isn't over the top but is instead satisfyingly moderate. The grassy emerald green is subdued beneath the deep highly reflective domed crystal, which also has a layer of blue anti-reflective coating. The bracelet fits well but is a little rattly with mild hair pulling when strapping it on. The bezel is rather hard to grip and requires a considerable amount of force to turn. The increased number of clicks definitely help with misalignment, but I feel mine is still ever so slightly off.


----------



## Bandido

About delays in supply and small batches.
Meranom has replied on watch.ru.
As many of us expected, there is no evil intentions from this shop. It is obvious. It is just because of the total dependency from the factory.
Let me translate this post with all my modest skills in English.
_______
Hello.
This is not about marketing.
The plant has it's own planning strategy.
The plant must follow this strategy. 
Our order is just one order amongst the others and comes as several small batches.
They deliver 20-30 items per one delivery.
We must either wait several months to have a full set, or accumulate these small batches, or sell them on availability.

It would be comfortable for us to get all 500 watches at once. Several days in stock and the case would be closed.
Currently we have to answer every separate hour, that there were 20 watches and they were sold out. This is a doubtful pleasure, believe that.


----------



## joecool

Now this guy is havin a laugh!
Ebay no 173411092000


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Now this guy is havin a laugh!
> Ebay no 173411092000


You would think for over $1,100.00 they would throw in the shipping, what a bum.


----------



## tokareva

Both colors back in stock now! Hurry!


----------



## Bandido

tokareva said:


> Both colors back in stock now! Hurry!


So, you managed to purchase? )))


----------



## tokareva

Bandido said:


> So, you managed to purchase? )))


Yes, comrade! :-!


----------



## Bandido

tokareva said:


> Yes, comrade!


At last)
[video]https://coub.com/view/dr97n[/video]


----------



## tokareva

Good one comrade! :-d


----------



## Ivo P

Missed again


----------



## Nearco

tokareva said:


> Both colors back in stock now! Hurry!


Thanks to your early warning I got the green. Thank you very much, comrade.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

Empty handed, again! I am getting desperate... might turn to a life of crime ...


----------



## pebe

Mine still stuck in Russia since the 8th. Hopefully be here soon. Anybody in the states get theirs? How many days did it take?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

pebe said:


> Mine still stuck in Russia since the 8th. Hopefully be here soon. Anybody in the states get theirs? How many days did it take?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Exacly the same here, take a look at this tracking, WHAT is going on here ? ?
08 juli arrived at the customs AND WENT BACK to Chistopol and sent again and arrived at customs today?
Is your tracking simmilar?

Arrived at the customs of Russia
24 July 2018, 11:52 102972, Шарапово
Arrived at the local distribution center
24 July 2018, 11:46 102975, Шарапово
Departed from local distribution center
23 July 2018, 05:40 102900, Москва
Arrived at the local distribution center
22 July 2018, 18:24 102900, Москва
Departed from local distribution center
21 July 2018, 13:06 102000, Москва
Arrived at the local distribution center
21 July 2018, 10:40 102000, Москва
Departed from local distribution center
20 July 2018, 16:25 420300, Столбище
Arrived at the local distribution center
20 July 2018, 16:24 420300, Столбище
Arrived at the local distribution center
20 July 2018, 05:16 420310, Столбище
Arrived at the customs of Russia
08 July 2018, 15:51 420306, Столбище


----------



## Bostok

Good luck for all those waiting and the ones not yet decided on the colour... very nice, decent, not ''in your face'' and most of the time rather dark blue:


----------



## haejuk

Green sold out quickly yesterday. Ordered a blue one as it was the only option available at the time and decided it is better than nothing.


----------



## tokareva

They are both beautiful watches, I couldn't afford even one really, but ended up ordering both. Some comrades started posting pics of the blue one and it really is very nice, so I decided that I might regret not getting one. I have some stuff laying around the house that will be for sale at the next gun show to pay for the watches...hopefully.


----------



## RFollia

And missed them...once more..... arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Luis965

RFollia said:


> And missed them...once more..... arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Same here.:-------(


----------



## Martins.

Last night I shot too, I wanted green, but I was so anxious that I shot the first rabbit that came out and it was blue.


----------



## gak

Missing it every time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe

Karsten said:


> Exacly the same here, take a look at this tracking, WHAT is going on here ? ?
> 08 juli arrived at the customs AND WENT BACK to Chistopol and sent again and arrived at customs today?
> Is your tracking simmilar?
> 
> Arrived at the customs of Russia
> 24 July 2018, 11:52 102972, Шарапово
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 24 July 2018, 11:46 102975, Шарапово
> Departed from local distribution center
> 23 July 2018, 05:40 102900, Москва
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 22 July 2018, 18:24 102900, Москва
> Departed from local distribution center
> 21 July 2018, 13:06 102000, Москва
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 21 July 2018, 10:40 102000, Москва
> Departed from local distribution center
> 20 July 2018, 16:25 420300, Столбище
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 20 July 2018, 16:24 420300, Столбище
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 20 July 2018, 05:16 420310, Столбище
> Arrived at the customs of Russia
> 08 July 2018, 15:51 420306, Столбище


This is all I got so far










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

pebe said:


> This is all I got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


still early days to be worrying.


----------



## pebe

taike said:


> still early days to be worrying.


I got my bronze in 12 days. Already beyond that. I'm not worried that its lost or anything. Just got updated today so looking good. Still want a green tho

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

pebe said:


> I got my bronze in 12 days. Already beyond that. I'm not worried that its lost or anything. Just got updated today so looking good. Still want a green tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


you were lucky. can't be lucky all the time.


----------



## tokareva

I'm starting to feel a little guilty for ordering both colors. If everyone did the same only 250 people could have the watches. Is it greedy to want both?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

tokareva said:


> I'm starting to feel a little guilty for ordering both colors. If everyone did the same only 250 people could have the watches. Is it greedy to want both?


The truth Comrade is that very few can do that  so you shouldn't worry about that. Enjoy your cool new watches!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## PanKorop

joecool said:


> Yes only two


Meh... if it's like last year blue Amphibia 300m, you'll get many more colours, chameleon-like. Mine started out blue, then turned greenish... sold it after two months as "teal". I wondered if it was a cutout from Polaroid all film...
A rare Asian colour indeed, to remind us of the impermanence of things 

Seriously, I hope Dmitry changed his supplier

___________________________________
Poljot-arians of the world, unite!


----------



## ejes

Karsten said:


> Exacly the same here, take a look at this tracking, WHAT is going on here ? ?
> 08 juli arrived at the customs AND WENT BACK to Chistopol and sent again and arrived at customs today?
> Is your tracking simmilar?
> 
> Arrived at the customs of Russia
> 24 July 2018, 11:52 102972, Шарапово
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 24 July 2018, 11:46 102975, Шарапово
> Departed from local distribution center
> 23 July 2018, 05:40 102900, Москва
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 22 July 2018, 18:24 102900, Москва
> Departed from local distribution center
> 21 July 2018, 13:06 102000, Москва
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 21 July 2018, 10:40 102000, Москва
> Departed from local distribution center
> 20 July 2018, 16:25 420300, Столбище
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 20 July 2018, 16:24 420300, Столбище
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 20 July 2018, 05:16 420310, Столбище
> Arrived at the customs of Russia
> 08 July 2018, 15:51 420306, Столбище


I got a USPS text last night that mine was processed through New York. I ordered on the 4th and it was shipped on the 9th.


----------



## tokareva

jose-CostaRica said:


> The truth Comrade is that very few can do that
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


And I shouldn't have either comrade Jose, there are over 302,000 miles on my 1999 Camry.


----------



## Bandido

Some food for your minds, comrades.


----------



## tokareva

Bandido said:


> Some food for your minds, comrades.


It looks great comrade Bandido, I like the way the Orange looks but I personally don't like a NATO strap on this case however. I wish they would have made a brown leather strap optional, I don't really care for black leather.

I wonder how this one would look with the finish stripped off the buckle.














I like the look of this strap, But the watch is so massive the strap might look imbalanced.







The orange one does look great though...:think:


----------



## Bandido

tokareva said:


> It looks great comrade Bandido, I like the way the Orange looks but I personally don't like a NATO strap on this case however. I wish they would have made a brown leather strap optional, I don't really care for black leather.
> I wonder how this one would look with the finish stripped off the buckle.
> The orange one does look great though...:think:


It is funny how people have so different tastes)))
I prefer nato - zulu and metal more than leather, rubber and canvas bands.

Actually, agreed, that sandy-colored leather can be a good solution only if the strap will be thick enough. I can imagine something brutal with unprocessed cuts and thick olive or white threads.

Talking about my new zulu.
I left 1967 on emerald one.
And the orange one placed on WUS 2016 RuDiver tribute.
It's basic color perfectly calls up with orange indexes, hands, also strap's black furniture in total harmony with black bezel and dial.


----------



## jmreynolds

That is a nice array of NATO straps! I like how they all compliment the watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks

I find comrades that a black leather strap with white stitching is perfect for those casual days spent quoting Engels and sipping vodka.


----------



## slowbeat

They are back in stock for those interested.


----------



## tokareva

slowbeat said:


> They are back in stock for those interested.


Did you get one? Both of them?


----------



## slowbeat

tokareva said:


> Did you get one? Both of them?


Both are available. I was fortunate to order one of each.


----------



## gak

I got notified of blue but grabbed green. So finally now will forget and receive a surprise in coming days. Go grab them while they are available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

Bucks said:


> I find comrades that a black leather strap with white stitching is perfect for those casual days spent quoting Engels and sipping vodka.


Just one note ))))

The strap - ok
Engels - ok

Sip... Si.. Sipping (SIPPING?) vodka(?_?) N0-N0-N0
Only in bad Hollywood movies))).

Take a rule about vodka, please))))
One cold shot of vodka = one fast gulp and a small piece of some appetizer right after))))

The strap is perfect, though)))


----------



## RFollia

At last!!!!!!! managed to grab a green one!


----------



## nevenkab

slowbeat said:


> They are back in stock for those interested.


At last! Having been checking fairly consistantly for the last few weeks, at all hours (one benefit of shift work), I stumbled on them when they became available last night...

Snagged green, as I couldn't afford both..... 

Thanks all for keeping my hopes up. |>


----------



## joecool

30 blue 18 green available


----------



## Luis965

I' ve got one green, too :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## pebe

Website is crashed

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankieets

Problem on the site i have buy a green😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## gak

website looks fine and blue still in stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

A green one is already on its way to Italy from the stock of a few days ago :-D


----------



## joecool

Blue still available


----------



## tokareva

On the first issue 1967 models, how many were produced...1,967? 
If so, why have they do drastically cut back on the number made?
Or are they waiting for the blue and green to sell out before introducing the REALLY spectacular ones? ;-)


----------



## Ivo P

Got green one, very happy.

Seems the last blue is there, hope someone pick it before I loose my self control and get it


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> On the first issue 1967 models, how many were produced...1,967?
> If so, why have they do drastically cut back on the number made?
> Or are they waiting for the blue and green to sell out before introducing the REALLY spectacular ones? ;-)


Yep 1967 of the first model and as you know the really spectacular model has already been introduced "The Doc"


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Yep 1967 of the first model and as you know the really spectacular model has already been introduced "The Doc"
> View attachment 13340797


 That's right, I almost forgot the bronze version is part of 50th anniversary.


----------



## appleb

I don't see the blue or the green on the meranom site. Are they sold out?


----------



## pebe

tokareva said:


> That's right, I almost forgot the bronze version is part of 50th anniversary.


Should have kept mine. Uggh bad mistake

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

tokareva said:


> That's right, I almost forgot the bronze version is part of 50th anniversary.


Everyone knows how to make a watch to celebrate the golden wedding.

The 51 is the secret, the complication, the mystic elevation


----------



## MEzz

joecool said:


> 30 blue 18 green available


joecool, I owe you ! Thanks to your notification finally got one...well actually both green and blue, just in case


----------



## Derek N

Ivo P said:


> Got green one, very happy.
> 
> Seems the last blue is there, hope someone pick it before I loose my self control and get it


I believe I was able to pick up the last blue model this morning. I have been checking off and on for the past few months, but not consistently. However, this morning on a whim; I decided to check and was pleasantly surprised that there was one blue left in stock. Now my 1st gen '67 will have a companion!

For those still waiting, be patient; your time will come as it did for me.


----------



## Uros TSI

I'm heading to the post office hopefully to get my blue one. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

The available stock lasted pretty long on the Web site yesterday. Hope it wasn't the final shot.


----------



## joecool

thewatchadude said:


> The available stock lasted pretty long on the Web site yesterday. Hope it wasn't the final shot.


I think you will still get another few shots at bagging one


----------



## jmreynolds

Damn!!! Missed again!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeterno

Blue 1967 arrived this morning making me a happy blue+green owner.

I am happy that others that have been patiently waiting had their chance to buy them too.


----------



## joecool

jmreynolds said:


> Damn!!! Missed again!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


If I notice them up again, I'll pm you as I have done for some others here....and I hope anyone else here will do the same for anyone else still lookin to snag one of these!
Because let's face it....that is what this community is all about.
On a side note if you PM someone, it should notify them by a new email notification tone on their phone,so giving them a heads up in time to catch one 

Edit: Meranom if you are monitoring this thread.....which I know you are ......how many are still going to be made available in the coming weeks(eg:how many left)


----------



## Bandido

thewatchadude said:


> Hope it wasn't the final shot.


This is for sure.


----------



## Uros TSI

Picked it up today. Absolute awesomeness. Got 047/500









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jmreynolds

joecool said:


> If I notice them up again, I'll pm you as I have done for some others here....and I hope anyone else here will do the same for anyone else still lookin to snag one of these!
> Because let's face it....that is what this community is all about.
> On a side note if you PM someone, it should notify them by a new email notification tone on their phone,so giving them a heads up in time to catch one
> 
> Edit: Meranom if you are monitoring this thread.....which I know you are ......how many are still going to be made available in the coming weeks(eg:how many left)


Thanks a lot! It has been frustrating here in the US, as all the European comrades get first crack and by the time I figure out....too late.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## ejes

Got my blue about an hour ago. Got a link out of the bracelet and good to go. This is a substantial chunk of watch. Fit and finish is very good. Feels good on the wrist. Love the blue mixed with the flash of the sapphire crystal. 23 day turnaround to the heart of the CONUS was pretty darned good.


----------



## Karsten

Karsten said:


> Exacly the same here, take a look at this tracking, WHAT is going on here ? ?
> 08 juli arrived at the customs AND WENT BACK to Chistopol and sent again and arrived at customs today?
> Is your tracking simmilar?
> 
> Arrived at the customs of Russia
> 24 July 2018, 11:52 102972, Шарапово
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 24 July 2018, 11:46 102975, Шарапово
> Departed from local distribution center
> 23 July 2018, 05:40 102900, Москва
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 22 July 2018, 18:24 102900, Москва
> Departed from local distribution center
> 21 July 2018, 13:06 102000, Москва
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 21 July 2018, 10:40 102000, Москва
> Departed from local distribution center
> 20 July 2018, 16:25 420300, Столбище
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 20 July 2018, 16:24 420300, Столбище
> Arrived at the local distribution center
> 20 July 2018, 05:16 420310, Столбище
> Arrived at the customs of Russia
> 08 July 2018, 15:51 420306, Столбище


My blue has just arrived at the Danish customs after have being back and forth in Russia since 08. july.
Unfortunately the bulky package for SE watches always draw the attention of customs and i am gone to pay at least 25% + 21 € fee.
The normal Amphibia/Komandierski packing more often slip under the custom "radar"

But most important of all, my "blue" is not lost as i feared.


----------



## Bostok

Karsten said:


> My blue has just arrived at the Danish customs after have being back and forth in Russia since 08. july.
> Unfortunately the bulky package for SE watches always draw the attention of customs and i am gone to pay at least 25% + 21 € fee.
> The normal Amphibia/Komandierski packing more often slip under the custom "radar"
> 
> But most important of all, my "blue" is not lost as i feared.


Ouch... that makes it a 400 bucks watch, luckily you didn't buy the two of them as some of the members did... ;-) The Danish customs seems quite thorough/zelous, it seems to go ''easier'' (for the moment at least) in some other european countries...


----------



## thewatchadude

Got this one à-la joecool ? Thanks joe for the tip


----------



## luxury554

pretty cool watch


----------



## joecool

thewatchadude said:


> Got this one à-la joecool Thanks joe for the tip


I'm glad you got yours,mine is still in limbo after arriving in the UK around the 22/24 th July


----------



## thewatchadude

I'm sorry to read this. I hope you'll get it soon.


----------



## Uros TSI

My blue stopped once already and I had trouble to get the second hand going again. Then in the next couple of days I noticed twice it was about 10 minutes behind. I wear it every day whole day (10+ hrs). Now I noticed again it was ten minutes late and set the time, set it, and it stopped. Seems like the rotor is stuck, since I cant hear or feel it moving, and the main spring seemed completely drained when I started handwinding it. Never had this issue with 60€ Amfibija Classic. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Uros TSI said:


> My blue stopped once already and I had trouble to get the second hand going again. Then in the next couple of days I noticed twice it was about 10 minutes behind. I wear it every day whole day (10+ hrs). Now I noticed again it was ten minutes late and set the time, set it, and it stopped. Seems like the rotor is stuck, since I cant hear or feel it moving, and the main spring seemed completely drained when I started handwinding it. Never had this issue with 60€ Amfibija Classic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I had this issue with the Bronze edition last year, it turned out to be a small length of swarf that was impeding the hairspring. After a good clean and blow out I never had the issue again. Your problem might also be something else entirely.


----------



## Uros TSI

I know of that problem. I am 99.9% certain that the rotor is not moving. I don't know if I should take it to my watchmaker here or send it back to Russia, that will take at least 5 weeks just for it to get there and back. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks

Another nice bracelet combination is the shark mesh (I've lightly brushed the bracelet to give it that matt look). It's a heafty watch but the shark mesh holds it well.


----------



## Astute-C

joecool said:


> I'm glad you got yours,mine is still in limbo after arriving in the UK around the 22/24 th July


Got the same problem here Joe. Mine arrived in the UK a week ago. No update on tracking since then. This has never happened before, usually only takes two days at the most after hitting the UK.


----------



## Astute-C

joecool said:


> I'm glad you got yours,mine is still in limbo after arriving in the UK around the 22/24 th July


Got the same problem here Joe. Mine arrived in the UK a week ago. No update on tracking since then. This has never happened before, usually only takes two days at the most after hitting the UK.


----------



## pebe

My blue is finally in New York, now it makes the trip over to me in Delaware and the wait begins all over again for my green just sitting in Russia customs. Looks great on the mesh, I am not a fan of the stock bracelet so maybe that's the way to go 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Astute-C said:


> Got the same problem here Joe. Mine arrived in the UK a week ago. No update on tracking since then. This has never happened before, usually only takes two days at the most after hitting the UK.


Yep,it's a bummer! Mine coming up for 2 weeks with not a squeak!
I have never encountered a delay as long as this without at least an update showing transit through customs.
I let Meranom know and his reply was this is normal.
I also asked if he would retain one of the green 1967's as a possible replacement before they are all sold,as yet I have had no response regarding this request.
All I can think of that may be causing the delay in tracking updates is the English holidays started around the time of my watch arrived here in the UK...so I'm thinking short staffing levels/temporary workers at the point of entry!


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> I also asked if he would retain one of the green 1967's as a possible replacement before they are all sold,as yet I have had no response regarding this request.


I wouldn't be too concerned at this point comrade, (easier said than done I know) I don't believe they have sold even half of them yet. That's just a guess of course but I can only recall about five different times they have been available, and if they only sold 30 or so each time that would make it approximately 150 of each.

What I would like to see is a dedicated thread for how many have been sold so far,I'm sure several members here have ordered already but not received the watch,or even posted about it.

I also wish someone would make a nice banner/ banners for the watches.


----------



## thewatchadude

I would think there have been more than 5 lots sold, of which one was presumably bigger than the others as watches were available for several hours in a row.

Plus for what it's worth, the watch I received a couple of days ago and that was sent mid-July has a series number over 250.


----------



## tokareva

thewatchadude said:


> I would think there have been more than 5 lots sold, of which one was presumably bigger than the others as watches were available for several hours in a row.
> 
> Plus for what it's worth, the watch I received a couple of days ago and that was sent mid-July has a series number over 250.


You may very well be right....I wouldn't put too much confidence in serial numbers to determine amounts of watches sold however. I've seen # 469 from the first batch or so, therefore I doubt they are in any sort of order. Personally I still think they have quite a few watches remaining for some reason.


----------



## Uros TSI

I had a call from my watchmaker just now, seems that a piece of rubber seal was under the rotor stopping it from moving. Now I don't know was it a piece of my seal, or just another piece of rubber. Not really sure what's worse. I'll be picking it up today. Cost me about 10$.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

It that piece of rubber was from your gasket he would have told you so immediately... So maybe it's just debris from assembly line... Really bad actually


Uros TSI said:


> I had a call from my watchmaker just now, seems that a piece of rubber seal was under the rotor stopping it from moving. Now I don't know was it a piece of my seal, or just another piece of rubber. Not really sure what's worse. I'll be picking it up today. Cost me about 10$.


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## thewatchadude

Just been delivered my blue this morning! À bit cloudy here so not much sunl, but the dial looks much darker than on all photos of others I've seen so far. Will see wether confirmed when the weather is better, and wether I can capture this with my phone.


----------



## joecool

No 192 arrived yesterday! Pretty much as cool is I expected.
The green dial is rather stunning as it interacts with the blue AR coating
Once I removed 2 links from the bracelet it sits nice and comfy on the largest micro adjustment.
So I would say even if you have a massive wrist,the steel bracelet will still fit fine.


----------



## tokareva

Wow! Great pics comrade!


----------



## 24h

Nice one! Love that shot where half the dial is green and the other half is due to the AR coating.
How is the lume on these sandwich dials?


----------



## joecool

24h said:


> Nice one! Love that shot where half the dial is green and the other half is due to the AR coating.
> How is the lume on these sandwich dials?


The lume is ok but not long lasting,after about 5/10 minutes barely noticeable indoors during the day after coming in from bright sunny day outside.I guess dial would still be readable in complete darkness for a lot longer though.


----------



## DocScotter

Well, it looks like my Vostok carrying Turtle avoided poaching by the Wolves. Four links removed and it fits fine.








My first thought was that the bracelet is over the top but it's already really growing on me. I love the blue dial and the ever so slightly domed sapphire crystal. I think this will stay for at least the rest of the month.


----------



## joecool

DocScotter said:


> Well, it looks like my Vostok carrying Turtle avoided poaching by the Wolves. Four links removed and it fits fine.
> View attachment 13371605
> 
> 
> My first thought was that the bracelet is over the top but it's already really growing on me. I love the blue dial and the ever so slightly domed sapphire crystal. I think this will stay for at least the rest of the month.


Blue dial lookin pretty sweet as well


----------



## thewatchadude

My blue looks very dark I feel:



EDIT: looks more normal under natural daylight


----------



## tokareva

This one came today, I'm not usually a big fan of blue dials, but this one is a very dark blue and I really like it.


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> This one came today, I'm not usually a big fan of blue dials, but this one is a very dark blue and I really like it.
> View attachment 13374225
> 
> View attachment 13374227
> View attachment 13374231


Man,that is one cool dial congratulations,now all you need is his twin to complete the trinity!


----------



## thewatchadude

Yes, amazing how the color changes with the sunlight.


----------



## thewatchadude

Btw just noticed this. Did anybody notice it before ? A bit disappointing I'd say ?


----------



## Bandido

You've noticed a watch? A bit disappointing watch?


----------



## thewatchadude

Lol difficult not to notice this watch...
But I'm talking more specifically of the "stainless steel" mention on the inside of the bracelet :


----------



## joecool

thewatchadude said:


> Lol difficult not to notice this watch...
> But I'm talking more specifically of the "stainless steel" mention on the inside of the bracelet :


And your point being?


----------



## Bandido

Sorry, may be it is about my eyes, may be the quality of the photo, but did not get the point.
Just guessing the issue... What it can be...
Is there some stain on the bracelet?
Are you sure?


----------



## thewatchadude

The photo isn't very good I can reckon this. My point is that 'stainless steel' is written in English and this disappoints me a bit as I would have expected it in Russian/cyrillic.

That said I do not want to create undue hopes and ths claim that I will keep my watch.


----------



## joecool

Lume!


----------



## joecool

thewatchadude said:


> The photo isn't very good I can reckon this. My point is that 'stainless steel' is written in English and this disappoints me a bit as I would have expected it in Russian/cyrillic.
> 
> That said I do not want to create undue hopes and ths claim that I will keep my watch.


Chinese do not know Cyrillic


----------



## Bostok

thewatchadude said:


> The photo isn't very good I can reckon this. My point is that 'stainless steel' is written in English and this disappoints me a bit as I would have expected it in Russian/cyrillic.
> 
> That said I do not want to create undue hopes and ths claim that I will keep my watch.


You know this is a commemorative watch with a Vostok mechanism, assambled in Russia but with chinese parts, do you? It could read chinese rather than cyrilic and everybody should take it for what it is...



thewatchadude said:


> Yes, amazing how the color changes with the sunlight.


Indeed...


----------



## Danilao

joecool said:


> Lume!


The first picture is a bit 'disturbing and psychedelic but BEAUTIFUL :-O

I can not wait for my green to be released by customs officers


----------



## joecool

Damn..Damn....Double Damn........just noticed a "feature" on my 1967 steel!
What seems to be a manufacturing error or micro meteor strike when I wasn't aware.
That's what happens when you are too busy looking at the gorgeous dial.


----------



## Bandido

Those charming micro-caverns


----------



## thewatchadude

A pity 😞
Positive side if any is that you know it's real steel, not plated brass. 

Then some of the members here seem to have the skills, tools, and b...s needed to work on cases, maybe they can help you.


----------



## Bandido

From the other side your watch has an additional individuality like a fingerprint.


----------



## 24h

How did that get past QC? :-s I'm sure Meranom will replace the case under warranty...
I wonder that that is? An air bubble from casting the steel block they used to mill out the case?


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> What seems to be a manufacturing error or micro meteor strike when I wasn't aware.


That IS unfortunate comrade, I'm sure they will replace the case, maybe they could just send you a new case and you could swap out the movement. Be sure to send them a pic of it right away.


----------



## Martins.

Yeahhhhhh 1967, thank you Dmitry.
free image hosting
subir foto internet


----------



## pebe

Blue #397 has landed finally. Very nicely done. Took the bracelet off, didnt really like it too much. Has a really nice crystal, the AR is very well done.
Lume is nice and bright. Now I wait for the green one.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Doc Savage and Doc Green!


----------



## tokareva

This one came today, fortunately without any micro meteor strikes. :-d
It is very nice, but personally I prefer the blue one. To me the green just doesn't have enough contrast between the dial and hands sometimes, and it's slightly irritating or distracting.


----------



## Uros TSI

Mine too. Though it would not start until i shook it properly.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilangel

do you guys know if there will be any more of these in the way to meranom, or are they over? wish I had seen thus before!


----------



## joecool

Evilangel said:


> do you guys know if there will be any more of these in the way to meranom, or are they over? wish I had seen thus before!


There is a strong possibility more will be made available soon,keep checking Meranom shop on a regular basis

Edit:
On the feedback page for the blue 1967 Meranom states more will be available in october,also the possibility of 1967 logo PU straps at a future date.


----------



## Ivamkd

Really pleased to have received mine last week, it’s without doubt the highest quality piece I’ve purchased from meranom and I have a few. No sharp edges, bezel lines up and is unidirectional. The strap it came with had to come off straight away for me, too much polished steel. I would have struggled to remove the links anyway, I’ve got a decent selection of micro screwdrivers but I found the screws very difficult to try and get purchase so I don’t think I could have used it anyway. It’s so good in fact I think it could satisfy my urge to buy another Russian watch for a good while!......


----------



## joecool

Ivamkd said:


> Really pleased to have received mine last week, it's without doubt the highest quality piece I've purchased from meranom and I have a few. No sharp edges, bezel lines up and is unidirectional. The strap it came with had to come off straight away for me, too much polished steel. I would have struggled to remove the links anyway, I've got a decent selection of micro screwdrivers but I found the screws very difficult to try and get purchase so I don't think I could have used it anyway. It's so good in fact I think it could satisfy my urge to buy another Russian watch for a good while!......


There are no screws in the steel bracelet,only pins which are pushed out in the direction of the little arrows stamped on the underside of the links ...pretty easy to remove as well once you get them moving


----------



## Ivamkd

joecool said:


> There are no screws in the steel bracelet,only pins which are pushed out in the direction of the little arrows stamped on the underside of the links ...pretty easy to remove as well once you get them moving


Ha...now I feel silly, i'm positive I checked for arrows after realising my screwdrivers were no good and didn't see any.... I'm away from the bracelet at the moment and will check his tomorrow night..... i should really know better... will confirm this later and post pictures of no arrows or hang my head in shame, watch this space......
:-!


----------



## pebe

I've been wearing mine every day since I got it. I don't remember liking the previous 1967 as much as this one. Green one arrived in the US yesterday, much faster than the blue did. Should have it by end of week

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

Just received mine's yesterday; 14 days from shipment notice to arrival in Hawaii! It is similar but slightly different than my 1st generation 1967.


----------



## joecool

Ivamkd said:


> Ha...now I feel silly, i'm positive I checked for arrows after realising my screwdrivers were no good and didn't see any.... I'm away from the bracelet at the moment and will check his tomorrow night..... i should really know better... will confirm this later and post pictures of no arrows or hang my head in shame, watch this space......
> :-!


No need to feel silly mate...as you can see from the pic,the split pin end of the link pin looks very much like a screw
In the second pic you can see the arrows on the underside of the link
The third pic shows the side of the pin that you push to remove a link



















If you buy a lot of bracelets for your watches I recommend one of these little bad boys


----------



## tokareva

That box is making me hungry.:-d


----------



## Evilangel

joecool said:


> Evilangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you guys know if there will be any more of these in the way to meranom, or are they over? wish I had seen thus before!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a strong possibility more will be made available soon,keep checking Meranom shop on a regular basis
> 
> Edit:
> On the feedback page for the blue 1967 Meranom states more will be available in october,also the possibility of 1967 logo PU straps at a future date.
Click to expand...

thanks for your reply! I'll keep checking. Already got the 1965 komanderskie, and this is just what I had been looking


----------



## joecool

Another goddamn bleedin profiteer on Fleabay
No 123303192595


----------



## jmreynolds

joecool said:


> Another goddamn bleedin profiteer on Fleabay
> No 123303192595


Almost 900USD?!? That is just felonious!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## АЛЕКСАНДР2

Thanks for this post


----------



## fugit cronos

Greetings


----------



## MEzz

Mine arrived a couple of days ago, pausing with rest of the family









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

My blue 085/500

Colour shifts a lot depending on sun, reflections from the sky or shadow/indoor.
Beautifull it is indeed.
I had to remove 3 links to fit my wrist perfectly. 
Despite it is a big chunky watch the curvature of housing and endlinks makes it "snugging" comfortably on wrist.
Of course with a weight similar to 2 x Ritter Sport chocolate bars, you will newer be in doubt about wearing the 1967.
Thank you to Meranom for making this great Watch.


----------



## pebe

I thought I was going to like the green more than the blue. Having them both side by side, I like the blue way more. The green dial is a little underwhelming but still nice,especially outdoors. I still think the green dial would look great in the bronze case. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab

*281/500*

I've just picked 281/500 up from the Post Office, so forgive the quick snap: protective film still on the crystal. Wow! This is a serious chunk of steel!
Yet to adjust the bracelet but at this stage I think I'll be keeping it on the watch. It suits it to a T: solid and sharp.
Bezel action suits; Crown is just a bee's appendage past vertical when fully closed down. No flaws on first inspection.
Three weeks delivery to Australia.

My first green dialed piece and I'm very happy with it.

A big thanks to Meramon and Vostosk. :-!


----------



## Dondo

24/500 picked up this morning at German cutoms 🍀So again a new Entry to my Collection,thanks to Meranom👍


----------



## pebe

Green #342. Still not sure if this one is a keeper yet.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab

Resized the bracelet: I removed four links and it is in the centre micro-adjust position, so come summer I may need to add a link back in...
180 grams.


Very happy with this purchase!


----------



## glengoyne17

Stunning pics everyone! Is this one the same size as the bronze version? If I found the correct specs it is only a big thicker (16.5 vs 15mm) but in some pictures it looks bigger - could be perspective, hope someone can confirm.


----------



## Martins.

Good morning guys, first contact with water with one of my 1967.


----------



## Bucks

I don't know how everyone else is going with their '67s strap wise but I have found that being such a hefty watch if you like to Goldilocks like me (I never strangle or flop, ugh) you need to choose your straps/bracelets wisely. I've discovered that a leather strap, bracelets such as shark mesh (solid bracelets just don't go with it IMHO) and rubber straps with grip on the inside give the Goldilocks hold. I've tried natos but had to strangle to keep it from flopping, so I rarely use these. Are there any other straps people have found that give the Goldilocks hold? BTW, I'm really impressed with this piece. It has a wrist presence that is hard to beat.


----------



## Yarbles

I like it on the bracelet it comes with.


----------



## Karsten

joecool said:


> Another goddamn bleedin profiteer on Fleabay
> No 123303192595


This one?
No bids so far, ending tonight.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Vostok-Amfi...975356?hash=item1cb69f447c:g:MP0AAOSwcyZbewO6


----------



## Bandido

Bucks said:


> I don't know how everyone else is going with their '67s strap wise


I like my Zulu and nato straps and of course the original stock bracelet.


----------



## Bucks

Bandido said:


> I like my Zulu and nato straps and of course the original stock bracelet.


 I haven't tried a zulu. May find another Goldilocks strap yet.


----------



## ejes

Yarbles said:


> I like it on the bracelet it comes with.


Agreed. I've gotten several compliments on the bracelet alone already in the few weeks I've worn it.


----------



## Ivamkd

Bucks said:


> I don't know how everyone else is going with their '67s strap wise but I have found that being such a hefty watch if you like to Goldilocks like me (I never strangle or flop, ugh) you need to choose your straps/bracelets wisely. I've discovered that a leather strap, bracelets such as shark mesh (solid bracelets just don't go with it IMHO) and rubber straps with grip on the inside give the Goldilocks hold. I've tried natos but had to strangle to keep it from flopping, so I rarely use these. Are there any other straps people have found that give the Goldilocks hold? BTW, I'm really impressed with this piece. It has a wrist presence that is hard to beat.
> View attachment 13422343
> View attachment 13422345
> View attachment 13422347


That olive green dive strap you have it on is a winner for me, best of the bunch, good choice!


----------



## joecool




----------



## thewatchadude

Ivamkd said:


> That olive green dive strap you have it on is a winner for me, best of the bunch, good choice!


Agree, this looks amazing!

I decided to keep the blue on the original bracelet (I'm lucky enough to have found the perfect sizing) and put the green on a dark brown leather that I still need to select.


----------



## fugit cronos

close de cycle

Autum-Spring-----------------Winter----------------------------Summer


----------



## YanKristian




----------



## gak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

fugit cronos said:


> close de cycle
> 
> Autum-Spring-----------------Winter----------------------------Summer


I really like the green leather strap. Where can I find a blue version of this same strap?


----------



## thewatchadude

gak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what I want to do with mine. Maybe a touch darker.


----------



## Danilao

:-O


----------



## Uros TSI

I have a green one NIB and wearing a blue one, but I am certain that I need that green too. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time

Has anyone seen any for sale on Meranom lately? Or are they officially sold out?


----------



## mariomart

My gut feeling is that they are still making them at the factory. 

My guesstimate is that final sales will happen between now and October, but if you really want to know the actual facts then just send Dmitry a message on the Meranom.com website and ask whats going on.


----------



## mariomart

Here's an interesting snippet of information dropped in the Meranom VK social media account 

Seems there will be another Bronze 1967 released at the end of the year with a new dial colour :-!


----------



## vintorez

Do these 1967 editions still achieve the 200m WR in the same way as the original Amphibia design? They have sapphire instead of an acrylic crystal, so how exactly does it work?


----------



## Danilao

I like it a lot and in addition the anti-reflection treatment attracts curious blue UFOs on the dial :-D


----------



## jmreynolds

mariomart said:


> My gut feeling is that they are still making them at the factory.
> 
> My guesstimate is that final sales will happen between now and October, but if you really want to know the actual facts then just send Dmitry a message on the Meranom.com website and ask whats going on.


I asked and was told there will be another at least. Very limited though. I hope to score one. Go with my other 1967.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

All the family together


----------



## Luis965

The 1967 with leather strap:


----------



## vintorez

Does anyone have some photos of how this would look on a 16.5cm/6.5" wrist?


----------



## Bandido

16.5cm is exact wrist size on official Meranom video


----------



## 24h

Anyone "mod" one of these by putting it in a different case?


----------



## taike

can't imagine why anyone would want to


----------



## 24h

taike said:


> can't imagine why anyone would want to


Well, I like the dial and hands but not that case shape :-d

Maybe there's not much interest because this watch is quite different with the sapphire crystal. Just curious if anyone has done it like with previous SE models in different cases.


----------



## joecool

24h said:


> Well, I like the dial and hands but not that case shape :-d
> 
> Maybe there's not much interest because this watch is quite different with the sapphire crystal. Just curious if anyone has done it like with previous SE models in different cases.


The 1967 reissue case is very different to any previous SE model.
Although it has a shape similar to the 090 case,it is much thicker and better finished (except for the casting cavities on mine)


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> The 1967 reissue case is very different to any previous SE model.
> Although it has a shape similar to the 090 case,it is much thicker and better finished (except for the casting cavities on mine)


You still haven't got that resolved comrade? What's going on with that?


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> You still haven't got that resolved comrade? What's going on with that?


I contacted Meranom and described the issue.
His response was that the QC at Vostok would not have let such a defect pass,but offered to polish out the cavity if I returned the watch.
I have shown the case to a few local jewellers and they all say polishing out the cavity may alter the case shape significantly.
So I guess I'll just live with it


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> I contacted Meranom and described the issue.
> His response was that the QC at Vostok would not have let such a defect pass,but offered to polish out the cavity if I returned the watch.
> I have shown the case to a few local jewellers and they all say polishing out the cavity may alter the case shape significantly.
> So I guess I'll just live with it


Did you send him a photo of it? The watch was obviously manufactured with the defect,even you didn't notice it for a while,nobody would really be looking for that kind of defect anyhow. There's no way I can see how you could have caused that kind of damage either, unless perhaps you were abducted by aliens and don't remember.


----------



## JonS1967

joecool said:


> I contacted Meranom and described the issue.
> His response was that the QC at Vostok would not have let such a defect pass,but offered to polish out the cavity if I returned the watch.
> I have shown the case to a few local jewellers and they all say polishing out the cavity may alter the case shape significantly.
> So I guess I'll just live with it


I agree that it was a defect that should merit replacement, not polishing. Polishing will likely alter the shape of the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks

joecool said:


> I contacted Meranom and described the issue.
> His response was that the QC at Vostok would not have let such a defect pass,but offered to polish out the cavity if I returned the watch.
> I have shown the case to a few local jewellers and they all say polishing out the cavity may alter the case shape significantly.
> So I guess I'll just live with it


That's no good mate :-( A watch like that in sound condition will hold its value. Surely they have spare parts for that watch at the factory. It's such a gorgeous and rare piece I genuinely feel for your plight o|


----------



## calote

Both colors on stock right now on Meranom. Run! they won't last long!


----------



## jmreynolds

Of course! Missed again!

Sent from the gulag via carrier pigeon


----------



## t3tan3k

Modified the bracelet on my blue one. I always felt that the end-links that try to taper all the way from the case try a little too hard to "integrate" with the case as opposed to just fitting well into it. So I ground down the pieces that oppose the case on the outside (and cause scratches on the case for some people it looks like) and brushed the new surface. Still fits perfect and I now love how the 1967 looks on its native bracelet ))))

t3tan3k

EDIT: Next I am going to buff/round the inside edges of the links to make the bracelet more comfortable when it is sized to be snug. I'm also planning on tapering the bracelet to 20mm at the buckle - I think it will look and feel much better that way. Will report back with those.


----------



## t3tan3k

Tapered the 1967 bracelet 22/19.5 and replaced the 22mm clasp with a 20mm one. Looks and feels much better now.

t3tan3k


----------



## pebe

t3tan3k said:


> Tapered the 1967 bracelet 22/19.5 and replaced the 22mm clasp with a 20mm one. Looks and feels much better now.
> 
> t3tan3k
> 
> View attachment 13551949


Looks great. I am not a fan of the bracelet at all. But what you did to yours really makes a great improvement. Nice work

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

I was not ready for this fat bracelet. Definitely.
It is a Kongslet or braZilla amongst oysters.


----------

